# funky finial



## David Keller (Apr 24, 2011)

I bought some really soft spalted maple burl from isaacrapelje a while back, and I turned this form a few weeks ago.  The burl was so soft that I ended up soaking the roughout in 50/50 white glue and water mix for 24 hours then finished turned after it dried.  That's a neat little trick for really punky pieces if you don't have a stabilization chamber.

As I said, I turned it several weeks ago, but I couldn't figure out what kind of finial I wanted to put on top.  After some discussion on another forum about a piece somebody else turned, I got the idea for this finial loosely based on a crab claw.  The collar and finial are African blackwood.

The body of the piece is a little over 5 inches in diameter, and it's finished with gloss WOP.

Comments and criticism appreciated.


----------



## PenMan1 (Apr 24, 2011)

One word. WOW!


----------



## MartinPens (Apr 24, 2011)

I need a closer look. Perhaps you could send it to me? : )
Beautiful work!

Martin


----------



## Mark (Apr 24, 2011)

I'll second the WOW. That is a real beauty. Very nice.

WOP? Very nice finish!


----------



## Jim15 (Apr 25, 2011)

That's plain awesome.


----------



## Russell Eaton (Apr 25, 2011)

WOW ×3. Nice finial, and good hollow form as well.


----------



## johncrane (Apr 25, 2011)

Awesome work Dave i love your work.


----------



## witz1976 (Apr 25, 2011)

Meh....it's ok  Very beautiful piece of wood.  Nice work as usual.  Love the finial!


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Apr 25, 2011)

well done, thanks for the stabilization idea.


----------



## thewishman (Apr 25, 2011)

It always amazes me how wood that could be considered virtually worthless can be so beautiful in the right hands. Love the finial.


----------



## Rangertrek (Apr 25, 2011)

Truly exceptional!:biggrin:


----------



## EBorraga (Apr 27, 2011)

Truly amazing. It reminds me of a chess piece


----------



## broitblat (Apr 27, 2011)

Another stunning piece.  Thanks for sharing.

  -Barry


----------



## holmqer (Apr 28, 2011)

Fantastic job all around. I especially like the finial. I want to try one of these sculpted finials sometime.


----------



## 76winger (Apr 28, 2011)

I like it!


----------



## barrysj (Apr 28, 2011)

Amazing!  Beautiful craftsmanship.


----------



## Fred (Apr 29, 2011)

David ... VERY well done!


----------

